# Abandoned mental hospital



## janok (Oct 1, 2011)

This picture is from an abandoned mental hospital in Norway. The picture has been darkened  and I have received feedback that it is too dark. I probably have taken the original to the extreme, so all feedback is appreciated. 




The audience is waiting by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
 Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## DorkSterr (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow! I love the post processing!


----------



## photobykelly (Oct 1, 2011)

A little dark in the corner next to the piano in the front corner on the floor, but looks great!! love it, nice job


----------



## itBurns (Oct 1, 2011)

I think it looks awesome. May be a shade too dark, but, the feeling of the picture definitely makes it work!

EDIT: I just noticed the cat. That's creepy!  Did you get the cat in for one shot, then ghost him into the whole HDR? I can't imagine it stood still for different exposures ... and, the biggest question of all - did you bring your cat along for the ride, or is that some random cat in an abandoned mental hospital posing for your shot?!


----------



## janok (Oct 1, 2011)

itBurns said:


> I think it looks awesome. May be a shade too dark, but, the feeling of the picture definitely makes it work!
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed the cat. That's creepy!  Did you get the cat in for one shot, then ghost him into the whole HDR? I can't imagine it stood still for different exposures ... and, the biggest question of all - did you bring your cat along for the ride, or is that some random cat in an abandoned mental hospital posing for your shot?!



To be honest - I have been cheating. The cat is from Rhodes Old town in Greece - our last summer vacation.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

janok said:
			
		

> To be honest - I have been cheating. The cat is from Rhodes Old town in Greece - our last summer vacation.



This shot is so erie, IT'S AWSOME.

Your processing is well done, I would
have gone a tad lighter but thats just me, and the cat is a great addition, really well done in post IMO, bravo!


-Pat


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 1, 2011)

the cat was the second thing I noticed after the organ. Very well placed!


----------



## usayit (Oct 1, 2011)

I like the post processing... very dark and cold.

Why is the organ's far edge fuzzy and burned dark?  It catches as my eye as something that looks odd.  The light around the cat in the hallway doesn't seem to have a direction our source that makes sense... maybe that's just nitpicking.

Very nice!


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 1, 2011)

It's amazing, but I feel like the cat could be a bit darker... It (the cat) looks like it was added in as an afterthought...


----------



## cnutco (Oct 1, 2011)

Excellent shot!  The cat makes it interesting.

Thanks for sharing...


----------

